# Most of my remaining mice.. (photos)



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Here's some photos of my remaining does, (see this thread: http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=13629)

other than Mild R.I they are all in good health, and are all super cute. :lol:

I'd like to name most of them but need name ideas (some have names already) any suggestions are welcome.

These are all does, I'll take photos of the 7 remaining bucks later.

Caracul-like White named Cauliflower

















Two blue's and a tri (all need names) 









'nother tri (needs a name) 









Blue tri, and satin splashed (blue tri needs a name, splashed is going to be named by my fiancé) 









Black long-haired pied, agouti Pied - Godzilla, and Agouti 2 (named after her mum 'Agouti' (not photographed)









A super fluffy Tri/splashed thin: (needs a name)

























Caracul-like tri/splashed thing (needs a name)









fuzzy splashed: (one of five, four needing names) 









Blue splashed super curly Caracul-like - named Muffin

















litter of Pinky, can you guess the forster kid? :lol: 









A Pregnant Siamese - Pinky (a hand-raised mouse) 









Need to do a head count 'cus I don't know how many I have left, my guess is around 30, - down from 80 or so, I'll see if I'm right.


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

They are absolutely gorgeous! I'm oddly glad most of the babies from the ad are included because I saw the pics and that makes it easier to identify them.. but gosh my heart went thump at hearing down by 50 mice  what a terrible time. I hope your cute pets bring you a lot of pleasure! And I am terrible with names, all my meece have M names and I'm now seriously starting to struggle :lol:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

have you got any theories about what bought on such a devastating outbreak of RI? Shame ,you had some very attractive ones.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Your mice are -beautiful-, and I hope they all live. So sorry about the URI outbreak, must be a terrible thing.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

SarahC said:


> have you got any theories about what bought on such a devastating outbreak of RI? Shame ,you had some very attractive ones.


I do have an idea where it came from, but I don't wish to discuss in public.

I have 27 does left in total, but I might just end up rounding it down to 20 or so (plus the 7 bucks)


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Ah you think you bought it in rather than it developing inhouse.Good luck with the surviving ones,they are very pretty.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

SarahC said:


> Ah you think you bought it in rather than it developing inhouse.Good luck with the surviving ones,they are very pretty.


I dunno how it would have developed in house, They live in the living room, so are kept warm, and cleaned out often due to the smell etc. and they get a well balanced diet, etc, so my guess is it came from elsewhere. (I had new mice 3 months or so ago, which where quarantined but a couple fell to R.I, just being in the same house seemed to have spread it) I know having the front door open for a while (due to paramedics visiting) causing a breeze though the house which set it going...


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

...shutting my windows now!

Those CURLS. Muffin and that super fluffy splashed are my favourites but I love them all.


----------

